# Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten



## emphaser (12. April 2015)

Noch einmal Guten Morgen,

ich habe in der SuFu leider keinen passenden Thread gefunden...
Daher wende ich mich nochmal an Euch.

Ich würde mir auch gerne einen Gerätekasten für Zubehör kaufen, welcher mit ans Wasser soll.

Klar gibt es im Baumarkt unzählige Varianten wie auch in den Angelshops.

Ich hatte an einen "kleinen" bis mittelgroßen Koffer gedacht, der das Wichtigste Zubehör fassen kann.

http://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-tackle-mate-geraetekasten-boy-2-ladig-1

http://www.gerlinger.de/plano-geraetekasten-5300-06-1

So in diese Richtung soll das Ganze gehen. Gibt es hier klare Kaufempfehlungen? Sind die beiden ausgesuchten so ok?

MfG Mathes


----------



## Gerald57 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Moin, 
Einen Koffer fand ich nach kurzer Zeit unpraktisch, da schlecht zu tragen.  Habe mich jetzt für eine "weiche"  Tasche mit schultergurt entschieden.  Innen sind plastikboxen für Kleinkram.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

So einen Plano hatte ich anfangs auch,wurde schnell zu klein 
und der Transport war unpraktisch.
Tasche zum umhängen war auch nicht meins.
Habe mir damals dann ne Sitzkiepe geholt,anfangs aus Holz.
Nachdem ich dann 3 davon in kurzer Zeit auch verheizt habe
kam eine aus Alu.
Die habe ich auch heute noch.


----------



## emphaser (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Danke für Eure Antworten. So eine Sitzkiepe ist schon was feines. Habt ihr da ein paar Links zu guten Einsteigermodellen?

Und evtl. auch zu Deiner Umhängetasche mit den Fächern?

Vielen Dank.

MfG Mathes


----------



## Gerald57 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Hier mal ein Link. Leider sieht man die Aufteilung nicht.  http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0092PVKCQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1428836652&sr=8-3&keywords=abu+garcia+tasche&dpPl=1&dpID=51Eu2DUQwlL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SX200_QL40


----------



## feederbrassen (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

So etwas in dieser Richtung hält schon etwas aus.
http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-sitzkiepe-specialist-3--9003.html
So eine habe ich schon seit über 20 Jahren im Gebrauch.
Von den Kiepen mit Holzschubladen würde ich absehen,die gehen schnell kaputt.
Kunstoff ist auch nicht so dolle aber besser als mit Holz.
Noch ne kleine Übersicht was es an Kombinationen gibt :
http://www.angel-domaene.de/angelzu...pecialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=0&maximumPrice=250
Ergänzend:
Für den Rhein habe ich den Vorgänger von dieser:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZONmVWZEds


----------



## Teichbubi (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Hi,

finde den Gerätekasten sollte man auch seinen Zielgewässern sowie sein Zubehör, welches rein soll, anpassen. Sitzkiepe gut und schön, wenn man nicht, wie ich, teilweise 30-40 Minuten zum Angelplatz läuft. Je nach Modell haut dir son Teil bei jedem Schritt in die Kniekehle und ist unpraktisch zum Tragen. Bei kurzen Strecken ist es aber vielleicht sogar die beste Lösung, da Sitz inklusive. Ist halt praktisch und die halten tatsächlich gut.
Gedenkst du auch, in naher Zukunft spinnen zu gehen?
Dann sind solche Umhängetaschen super. Die Boxen haben im Idealfall herausnehmbare Seitenwände, für allerlei verschiedenes Zubehör und sind leicht und halten ebenfalls. Natürlich auch für nen Ansitz zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Schönbucher (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Hab das auch mit einer entsprechenden Umhängetasche gelöst. Für das Zubehör habe ich mir für die entsprechenden Angel arten Zubehörboxen eingerichtet die dann entweder dauerhaft (Grundausstattung was man immer braucht) oder eben je nachdem auf was und wie ich Angeln geh in die Tasche kommen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Tag,

hier sind meine Schatztruhen:

1) Plano Gerätekasten mit buntem Allerlei

2) handbemaltes Björn Kirste Case mit Kirste Wobblern

Der Planokoffer ist für die Bootsangelei gut zum mitnehmen und das Case kann man gut in die Jackentasche stecken wenn man mit dem Rad oder um den Teich unterwegs ist.


----------



## thanatos (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

alles schön und gut ,wenn du nur eine Angelmethode betreibst geht das schon mit so einem Koffer ,willst du aber etwas vielseitiger sein brauchst du schon einen Armeespind ansonsten sind einfache Boxen wohl mehr geeignet es sei denn du willst jedes mal neu packen da verspreche ich dir 
 dir öfter mal am Wasser etwas fehlen das du nicht mit eingepackt hast.


----------



## Ramsay1985 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Ich habe seit letztem Jahr diese Tasche im einsetzt, und bin rundum begeistert. Sie wird zwar als Forellentasche angepriesen aber ich nutze sie überall für.

http://www.amazon.de/DAM-8351011-PTS-PROFESSIONELLE-FORELLENTASCHE/dp/B00262EQ28


----------



## Nelearts (13. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Hallo,

wie schon vor mir festgestellt, ein Koffer ist schwer zu tragen, eine Sitzkiepe noch schwerer und dazu bei längerem Sitzen etwas unbequem.
Ich bevorzuge eine Umhängetasche und zum Sitzen notfalls einen Klappstuhl, der mit dem "Biadosenhalda", lässt sich klein zusammenfalten und ebenfalls mit einem Umhängegurt tragen.
Kiepe ist OK wenn man nah zum Wasser fahren kann, auf einem Boot allerdings zu störend.
Taschen müssen auch nicht unbedingt von den bekannten Angelzulieferern sein, Hauptsache das Volumen passt und sie sind wasserabweisend und stabil. Vielleicht nicht gerade in rosa, pink oder neonfarben.
Die Boxen für hinein gibt es im Baumarkt oder sonstwo, bitte auf Verträglichkeit mit Gufis achten. Das Material PP ist hier geeignet.


----------



## maniana (13. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

mein Favourit:

http://www.amazon.de/Meiho%C2%A0Versus-VS-3070-Doppelklappbox-schwarz/dp/B000AR3M7G/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1428953944&sr=1-1&keywords=meiho+versus+vs+3070


----------



## Kietze (20. April 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

ich nutze gerade folgenden Koffer

http://www.gerlinger.de/plano-geraetekasten-1444-guide-series-1

gerade die unterste Box ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## Noctilio (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

Hallo Mathes,

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Sitzbox, sie läßt sich gut tragen und man kann sich auf ihr auch häuslich niederlassen:

http://www.amazon.de/Fishingmad-Sitzbox-Zubeh%C3%B6rbox-Sitzkiepe-F%C3%A4chern/dp/B005H9V26A/ref=sr_1_6?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1435010655&sr=1-6&keywords=Sitzkiepe

In die Box kann man prima noch einen Doppel-Sortierkasten einstellen:

http://www.obi.de/decom/product/LUX_Duo-Sortierkasten_32_cm/7149396&position=6&pageNum=1&pageSize=24

Dann ist auch noch Platz für Würmer & Maden...

Wenn man die Rutentasche auf dem Buckel hat und die Sitzbox auf der Schulter, kann man recht bequem auch größere Strecken laufen. Gerade beim Aalangeln wechsele ich auch öfter mal den Platz, das geht mit dem Equipment recht gut!

Zum Spinnen ist das aber sicherlich nicht das richtige.

Viele Grüße & tight lines!
Wolfgang


----------



## AndiHam (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angelkoffer / Gerätekasten*

ich habe mir einen schönen Rucksack mit vielen Taschen besorgt, darin dann 2 Baumarktkästen, einer mit Jigköpfen und Dropshot Bleisorten, der andere kasten mit Wobbler, Spinnern, etc.
Dazu dann noch 2 Kisten für Gummifische und all das andere Zeugs, was man so braucht in diverse Staufächer des Rucksacks verstaut.

Bin vorher auch mit Angelkoffer unterwegs gewesen, so aber ist es deutlich besser und vor allem transportabler.


----------

